# Model Helicopter



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I could use some help, Im looking for a american style Helicopter to use with our train displays, Diecast prefered but plastic would be ok roughly 1/24th scale if possable. i have a 1/32nd scale one and its just to small. anyone have any ideals were i can get one? I tried ebay with no results so if you have any ideals i would be grateful... Thanks
Nick


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Playmobil made one in a set a few years ago. We use one on the Del oro modular for the forest fire module display. Of course it is set up with emergency markings, but the detail is reasonable and the rotor can be motorized. 
Done right it is impressive. 

Jonathan/emw


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Look on 3000toys.com They carry all kinds of stuff.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Helecopter that Martin made for his Del Oro Pacific foresty module. Rotors are motorized, LEDs flash, and the sound is reproduced by a digital sound system that you can feel.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, still have not found one but im hopeful thank you.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 27 Sep 2009 09:24 AM 
Thanks for the help guys, still have not found one but im hopeful thank you.


You could e-mail Del Oro Pacific and ask. That may get you a response.

http://deloropacific.org/p100.htm


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Bell-212-Helico...in_0?hash=item27abc3f122&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 


I just searched on eBay for XXXX helicopter...where XXXX is the company name...like Bell, Sikorsky, etc.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I did a quick search and found out that Monogram makes a Bell Huey kit in 1:24 scale. It's a military model, but since it's a kit you can paint it whatever you like.

Here's a link to one I found. I bet if you search Goolge for "Monogram 1:24 helicopter" you'll find out a lot more about this kit:

Monogram Bell Huey Kit


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 27 Sep 2009 01:40 PM 
I did a quick search and found out that Monogram makes a Bell Huey kit in 1:24 scale. It's a military model, but since it's a kit you can paint it whatever you like.

Here's a link to one I found. I bet if you search Goolge for "Monogram 1:24 helicopter" you'll find out a lot more about this kit:

Monogram Bell Huey Kit





Could be the one Martin used for the Del Oro Pacific. I know that he modified and updated the stock helicopter adding that "box" underneath to house a motor.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, i think i may have found one. i wish to do something simaliar with it. he did a great job. thank you all...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 27 Sep 2009 03:50 PM 
....Could be the one Martin used for the Del Oro Pacific. I know that he modified and updated the stock helicopter adding that "box" underneath to house a motor. 
AND....the sound system from ****. It shakes your bones walking past the helo.... Fantastic.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike check out what this guy did with his plastic helo......AWSOME that you can do that in something that small...COOL


----------

